# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Πρόβλημα ακουστικού

## alex20

Καλησπέρα σας. Έχω το mate 10 pro και από χτες δεν ακούω δυνατά από το ακουστικό του κινητού μου έπεσε κάτω μαζί με την θηκη βέβαια το κινητό δεν έπαθε τίποτα και δεν μου το έκανε αμεσως. Την ένταση του ήχου των κλήσεων την έχω δει είναι στο δυνατό υπάρχει περίπτωση να έφυγε το ακουστικό από την θέση του; απ'οτι είδα στο youtube πάει και κάθετε στην θέση του δεν μπορεί να φύγει τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω; κάθε βοήθεια δεχτή ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Αλέξη,
κατά τη πτώση τόσο ευαίσθητων συσκευών πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν καθόσον οι ανοχές κατασκευής των υλικών
( για το δικό σου μηχάνημα  «ακουστικό» ), αλλά και τοποθέτησής τους σε θέσεις εντός της όλης κατασκευής (που
αφορά τη συνδεσιμότητά τους), είναι της τάξης ορισμένων μm (εκατομμυριοστών του μέτρου).
Αν η μείωση του ήχου του ακουστικού σου δεν οφείλεται σε δική σου ρύθμιση στο τηλ/νο κι έχεις προβεί και σ΄ *επανεκκίνηση*
*της συσκευής* τότε τ΄ ακουστικό σε πρώτη φάση χρήζει αντικατ/σης από Εξουσιοδοτημένο SERVICE της HUAWEI.
Για περισσότερη ενημ/ση σου, από την ιστοσελίδα : https://consumer.huawei.com/en/suppo...es/mate10-pro/ κατεβαίνει
το *User Manual* του HUAWEI MATE 10 PRO, & από την ιστοσελίδα : https://drive.google.com/file/d/1I7E...zwFWkjW12/view
κατεβαίνουν *σχηματικά* του HUAWEI MATE 10 PRO.

Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## manolo

Αν είσαι ηλεκτρονικός που ασχολείσαι με κινητά μπορείς να το αλλάξεις κι εσύ ο ίδιος το ακουστικό αρκεί να βρεις και να παραγγείλεις το ανταλλακτικό βέβαια.

----------


## alex20

Καλήσπερα σας. Τελικά το μικρόφωνο αλλαχτηκε από κατάστημα που φτιάχνει κινητά το πήγα σε ένα στο Χαϊδάρι δεν μου το έφτιαξε, τελικά το πήγα σε άλλο κατάστημα στον Κορυδαλλό και το έφτιαξε, έχω άλλο πρόβλημα τώρα η sim 2 δεν έχει καθόλου σήμερα με πετάει εκτός δικτύου! Μήπως η κεραία είναι χαλασμένη; η sim 1 λειτουργεί κανονικά! Μηπως η κεραία βραχυκύκλωσε; πως αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμενη η sim 1 να δουλεύει κανονικά ενώ ή sim 2 όχι; κάθε βοήθεια δεχτή. Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Τελικά το μικρόφωνο αλλαχτηκε .


λογικα θα συνεχίσεις να μην ακους δυνατα..



> δεν ακούω δυνατά από το ακουστικό του κινητού μου.


αντιμετάθεσε τις sim και δες αν μεταφέρεται το προβλημσ





Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex20

Καλήσπερα σας. Ακούω κανονικά αλλά καθυστερεί να μου δώσει κλήση. Να αλλάξω τις κεραίες; θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα; σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## alex20

Καλήσπερα σας. Μήπως γνωρίζετε που μπορώ να βρω  ανταλλακτικά και συγκεκριμένα τις κεραίες για το mate 10 pro; ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## spiros full

δες 
GC-TECH

----------


## alex20

Καλήσπερα σας. Το κατάστημα  GC-TECH δεν έχει την κεραία έχει μόνο το ακουστικό. Μήπως γνωρίζετε που αλλού μπορώ να την βρω; ευχαριστώ.

----------


## alex20

Καλήσπερα σας. Τελικά;άλλαξα κάρτα sim με καινούργια το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Τι άλλο να κοιτάξω; έχω το mate 10 pro και λειτουργεί μόνο η sim 1 ενώ η sim 2 όχι. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mikemtb73

> το πήγα σε άλλο κατάστημα στον Κορυδαλλό και το έφτιαξε.


θα ελεγα να το ξαναπάς, μολις εφυγε απο εκεί τοτε σταμάτησε να παιζει! (τοσες μερες μετα βεβαια δεν θα το παραδεχτουν....)

----------


## spiros full

δοκιμασε την καρτα σιμ και σε αλλο τηλεφωνο

----------


## alex20

Καλημέρα το έκανα σε άλλο τηλέφωνο ή κάρτα sim δουλεύει κανονικά

----------


## p270

απλο ειναι το πας σε σερβις να σου πουν τι προβλημα εχει ,πιθανο να εχει θεμα η υποδοχη που δεχεται την sim

----------


## alex20

Καλησπερα σας μπορείτε να μου πείτε που θα βρω γνήσια κεραία για mate10 pro ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Καλησπερα σας μπορείτε να μου πείτε που θα βρω γνήσια κεραία για mate10 pro ευχαριστώ πολύ.


παρε ενα τηλ στο καταστημα GC-Tech

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex20

Καλήσπερα σας. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο κατάστημα GC-TECH και δεν το έχουν το καλώδιο σήματος για το mate 10 pro ππου ψάχνω. Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο κατάστημα; μιλάω πάντα για, γνήσια ανταλλακτικά. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Καλήσπερα σας. Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο κατάστημα GC-TECH και δεν το έχουν το καλώδιο σήματος για το mate 10 pro ππου ψάχνω.


τωρα χωρις παρεξηγηση,  έχεις κάποιου είδους άνοια?
το ξερουμε οτι εχεις ρωτήσει στο καταστημα. αν και την τελευταια φορα εψαχνες κεραια.. τωρα λες το καλωδιο..... ?? 




> Καλήσπερα σας. Το κατάστημα  GC-TECH δεν έχει την κεραία έχει μόνο το ακουστικό. Μήπως γνωρίζετε που αλλού μπορώ να την βρω; ευχαριστώ.




Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex20

Αυτό εννοούσα την κεραία δηλαδή σας ευχαριστώ για το mate 10 pro ευχαριστώ.

----------


## alex20

Καλήσπερα σας έχω το mate 10 pro το πήγα δεύτερη φορά για επισκευή το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η sim 2 δεν μπαίνει στο δίκτυο αμέσως οπως η sim 1 μήπως φταίνε οι κεραίες γιατί έχει μια μαύρη και μια άσπρη η κάρτα sim 2 είναι καινούργια κάθε βοήθεια δεχτή ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## mikemtb73

μηπως να αλλαξεις κεραία? 
για το 10 mate pro μιλάμε?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex20

Έχει διαφορετική κεραία το κάθε νούμερο; το τηλέφωνο έχει μια μαύρη και μια άσπρη κεραία αυτές σε τι χρησιμεύουν;

----------


## alex20

Ναι για το mate 10 pro

----------


## alex20

Κανείς;  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## alex20

Δοκίμασα με την μια sim από τις δύο, και το mate 10 pro λειτουργεί κανονικά μόλις βάλω και την δεύτερη κάρτα, καθυστερεί να μπει στο δίκτυο μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι μπορεί να φταίει; κάθε βοήθεια δεχτή ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mikemtb73

καλα δηλαδη εσυ αυτο κανεις?  το ανοιγοκλείνεις και μπαινοβγαζεις καρτες συνέχεια? μια φορά θα αργήσει στο ξεκίνημα, δε καταλαβαίνω γιατι αυτο ( το να καθυστερει να μπει στο δικτυο) ειναι πρόβλημα...... 
για mate 10 pro μιλάμε;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## alex20

Το ερώτημα μου είναι γιατί ενώ με την μια κάρτα μπαίνει κανονικά στο δίκτυο σε όποια θέση και να την βάλεις, ενώ όταν έχει και τις δύο κάρτες καθυστερεί η δεύτερη κάρτα να μπει στο δίκτυο αυτή την απορία έχω και ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι οι κεραίες είναι εντάξει δεν μπαινιβγαζω τις κάρτες τυχαία για να παίξω με το κινητό όπως είπε ο φίλος πιο πάνω απλά προσπαθώ να βρω που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## p270

> Το ερώτημα μου είναι γιατί ενώ με την μια κάρτα μπαίνει κανονικά στο δίκτυο σε όποια θέση και να την βάλεις, ενώ όταν έχει και τις δύο κάρτες καθυστερεί η δεύτερη κάρτα να μπει στο δίκτυο αυτή την απορία έχω και ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι οι κεραίες είναι εντάξει δεν μπαινιβγαζω τις κάρτες τυχαία για να παίξω με το κινητό όπως είπε ο φίλος πιο πάνω απλά προσπαθώ να βρω που οφείλεται το πρόβλημα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


μπορει να μην οφειλεται πουθενα και απλα ετσι να παιζει το τηλεφωνο.εχεις δει αλλο ιδιο να δεις πως συμπεριφερεται;

----------


## alex20

Καλήσπερα. Μπορώ να κάνω επανεγκατασταση του λογισμικού για το mate 10 pro? Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## alex20

Κάνεις?  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Αλέξανδρε,
αν κι έχουν περάσει 3 μήνες από το τελευταίο post σου,
σε περίπτωση που δεν έχεις προβεί σε κάποια αλλαγή / ενημέρωση λογισμικού στο HUAWEI mate 10 pro,
σε παραπέμπω σ΄ άρθρο του Deg Li της 19ης Αυγούστου 2021 ( https://www.huaweicentral.com/huawei-p10-and-mate-10-pro-receiving-new-software-updates-and-applications-global/ )
που μεταφράζοντάς το στην Ελληνική γλώσσα (ακόμα και με Google Translate) μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι όλες οι αναβ/σεις σε σύγχρονα κινητά τηλ/να γίνονται αυτόματα από το Δίκτυο GSM.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

